# Blue green algae ?? HELP!



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am having blue green algae outbreak in my tank right now,
Wondering is there any method to get rid of them?
I have heard blue green algae remover from Ultra life do a really good job,
Any suggestion on what i can do? or where can i get the remover from local?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You've come and asked in the right place.
Hope this helps:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/getting-rid-green-spot-algae-14196/

Cause:
Cyanobacteria organism introduced to the tank
Excess Light
High levels of organic wastes
Anaerobic conditions

Cure:
Reduce light
Partial water changes
Physical removal
Clean tank well
200 mg erythromycin phosphate/10 gallons water

Referenced from:
Causes and Cures for Cyanobacteria, also known as Blue-Green Algae or Slime Algae
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/intr...rs-please-read-forum-rules-quick-links-24774/


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Thanks very much for the quick reply!!
I only feed my 5 channa lal cheng once every 2 days with small amount of market shrimp or white fish, my tank is heavily planted,
tank was packed with hornwort so bad that a fish cannot even swim thru. One day i decided to remove almost all hornwort, then there comes this nasty algae,
not sure if it is related...btw Where can i get the erythromycin phosphate? or even the blue green algae remover?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just typed out a new HOW TO thread.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...n-green-blue-algae-cyanobacteria-bloom-34110/

Try J&L's website see if they have it ...and they do:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=md-apery010

But check to see if you have enough circulation within the tank before going out and buying the medication. Dosing it once, dosing it twice, it'll come back in the future if you don't resolve the problem at it's source.

Good luck.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You removed too much plant mass at once, which caused a spike in nutrients from fish waste. Do a series of big water changes and clean the tank right up, cut the light back or even keep it dark for 3 or 4 days and don't feed if you can. Then do another big water change and start light feedings and see if it comes back. At that time you may want to go the antibiotic route if it comes back.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

I added some erythromycin into the tank today,
noticed some red and brownish on the blue green algae itself, i think it is dying,
will see how it goes tomorrow, all fish and snails are happy still.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

While you're treating with medication, keep an eye out for tue decomposing matter. Keep up with water changes to avoid a buildup of decompsition.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Is erythromycin safe with shrimp?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Blue green algea is also known as Cynobacteria. Its not actually an algea. If you use Erythromycin it will be gone in 3 days but you need to continue dosing for 6or 7 otherwise it can come back. Follow the instructions on the box. The reason water changes are needed in between dosing is because you can have an Ammonia spike. Ive used this product on lots of peoples tanks with no issues or lost fish. It works like a charm! Dont bother with the 3 day blackouts although cutting your light time back a bit while dosing is probably a good idea. Also remove carbon if you are using any while you dose.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Is erythromycin safe with shrimp?


Reckon Id say its shrimp safe. Ive used it on my planted tank which has lots of Amano and Cherry Shrimp. It didnt seem to effect them. You could always do a 1/2 dose and dose it for 12 days rather than 6 if you are worried.


----------

